# Recherche Victorinox 241378 Airboss Mach7...A lire svp ...



## Nekko07 (Aug 22, 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis a la recherche d'une Victorinox 241378 Airboss Mach 7.
c'était la montre de mon père que nous lui aviont offerte pour ses 50 ans en 2011.
Il me la donné juste avant de mourir de son cancer en Novembre 2020.
j'aimerais en trouver un model pour pouvoir l'offrir a mon petit frère qui va feter ses 25 ans dans quelque mois....

merci de tout cœur ....par avance ....

Vincent
Gatineau, QC, Canada


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu celle-ci, elle se trouve aux US









Victorinox 241378 Air Boss Mach 7 Steel Date 44mm Watch With Tags Automatic for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Victorinox 241378 Air Boss Mach 7 Steel Date 44mm Watch With Tags Automatic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Nekko07 (Aug 22, 2021)

Merci, je l'ai déjà vu mais je pense fortement que c'est une fausse hélas...les photos sont les mêmes que celle d'un site qui vend des répliques en chine


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Je suis étonné de l'étendue de la contrefaçon, aucune marque ne semble à l'abri.


----------



## Nekko07 (Aug 22, 2021)

up


----------



## Nekko07 (Aug 22, 2021)

Salut tout le monde, c'est toujours d'actualité... 
😁


----------

